# Most Expensive Motorhome



## guest (May 15, 2007)

Apparantly this is the most expensive motorhome costing a mere £1.16million,this was according to the Mirror today... 
keep doing them numbers eh.... 
http://www.automanager.de/DIV/Teschner/teschner_ultimate_class.htm


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2007)

very nice would be scared to  park it up lol


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

chopper said:
			
		

> very nice would be scared to  park it up lol


you wouldnt want to stop......i would want to keep driving & driving & more driving..nice motor.....dream away samm


----------



## happybonzo (May 15, 2007)

This one must run it a close second

http://www.maximog.com/


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> This one must run it a close second
> 
> http://www.maximog.com/


yes i love the pic with the trailer.....head turner of what...i love it  
http://www.maximog.com/trailer_mog_big.html


----------



## happybonzo (May 15, 2007)

Unicat will also relieve you of your readies

http://www.unicat.net/en/intro.html


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> Unicat will also relieve you of your readies
> 
> http://www.unicat.net/en/intro.html


nice motors,real beasts.......may suit me


----------



## walkers (May 15, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> Apparantly this is the most expensive motorhome costing a mere £1.16million,this was according to the Mirror today...
> keep doing them numbers eh....
> http://www.automanager.de/DIV/Teschner/teschner_ultimate_class.htm


it's hideous lmfao
only joking i want that shower room and that master bedroom, but it won't fit in my van 
that is a beautiful m/home not white either


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> it's hideous lmfao
> only joking i want that shower room and that master bedroom, but it won't fit in my van
> that is a beautiful m/home not white either


hi there........is it worth the £....imagine the house you could have for that....mind you id rather the m/h eh...more fun


----------



## walkers (May 16, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi there........is it worth the £....imagine the house you could have for that....mind you id rather the m/h eh...more fun


look if i had the choice and the freedom (not having to work) i woould sell my house but no way could i buy that i will have to win the lottery  never mind at least i can drool over this one anyway
 i suspect that i would also have to take an hgv test to drive it too well either that or get a chauffer.
oh here we go i am off daydreaming again


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 16, 2007)

*sam*

very nice ,can see you and dave sitting in that having a bevvy or twnly problem is parking and fuel .


----------



## guest (May 16, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> very nice ,can see you and dave sitting in that having a bevvy or twnly problem is parking and fuel .


tell me about it gary..............................dream on


----------



## monkeynut (May 16, 2007)

But  where  could  you  go  with it? nowhere in the  far  north of  scotland or  the tight  passs through mountain ranges  of  spain 
no use  to me  then!


----------



## pappajohn (May 16, 2007)

I told 'em i didn't what any publicity when i ordered it.


----------



## guest (May 16, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> But  where  could  you  go  with it? nowhere in the  far  north of  scotland or  the tight  passs through mountain ranges  of  spain
> no use  to me  then!


no not practical in real life eh!!!! good dream while it lasted ha ha


----------



## walkers (May 16, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> I told 'em i didn't what any publicity when i ordered it.


the right colour then?


----------



## guest (May 16, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> I told 'em i didn't what any publicity when i ordered it.


ha ha ha ha ha ha nice 1 pappajohn


----------

